# CM10 or AOKP?



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was just curious which people liked more and why? Also if you could specify which ROM/Kernel you are running that would be awesome and probably helpful to others who want to start using custom ROMs. I plan on trying them all, but the ones that are the most recommended I'll try first.

I'm currently running Glazed ROM with motley kernel which has been nice.. but I'm a flash addict


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm currently running CM10 with trinity kernel, due to CM10 including DSP manager.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

anthonyh90 said:


> i'm currently running CM10 with trinity kernel, due to CM10 including DSP manager.


Just curious, why do you use DSP manager? Speaker volume just not loud enough or?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

bamf paradigm, since everyone jocks cm and aokp


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> bamf paradigm, since everyone jocks cm and aokp


paradigm was the first thing I ran, it was nice, I just needed more customizations lol


----------



## zigackly (Aug 6, 2012)

Started off on EOS3 but after lots of testing, it's Glazed Jelly Bean for me, with a side of Trinity.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

You can just flash DSP manager with any ROM (I usually forget to, but I have a zip of it on my phone somewhere).


----------



## s1ncere (Jun 28, 2012)

paranoid android and trinity kernel. to me, paranoid android is a god send to 7" tablets. gives you full control on each app on whether you want that app to run in tablet or phone mode, and the navbar is now something i cant live without, using the larger version.


----------



## zigackly (Aug 6, 2012)

I love the idea of PA, and it's probably just me being a n00b, but I couldn't find the setting that lets the launcher auto-rotate. The apps were behaving as expected, but what's the point of a tablet interface that's stuck in portrait?

Feel free to either laugh at me or help a brother out, depending on your natural inclination.

I tried the following:
1. Flash Rom.
2. Boot into big tablet mode.
3. Turn Nexus on it's side. Swear.
4. Dig around in settings. Swear some more.
5. Flash something else.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> Just curious, why do you use DSP manager? Speaker volume just not loud enough or?


I like the options it gives for loudness compensation when using a headset and the equalizer that can be used across most apps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Right now, Bugless Beast!!! I'm in the mood for clean stock


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was on CM10 for a while on both N7 and GNex but switched both to AOKP because I wanted to customize a bit more. CM10 is great though no doubts!


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was on CM10 for a while on both N7 and GNex but switched both to AOKP because I wanted to customize a bit more. CM10 is great though no doubts!


Yeah I read aokp can customize a little more, but I wasn't sure what more could be customized lol. Which AOKP rom are you running and are there any major bugs in it? I might flash it while work is slow.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Can anyone weigh in trinity vs motley kernel? I've used both and I haven't seen a major difference, is there something I'm missing??


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

s1ncere said:


> paranoid android and trinity kernel. to me, paranoid android is a god send to 7" tablets. gives you full control on each app on whether you want that app to run in tablet or phone mode, and the navbar is now something i cant live without, using the larger version.


Do you have to choose each app individually or can you do a global setting for all apps? Have you tried that gesture app that was recommended in "Awesome app for nexus 7", the GDM gesture one? I replaced my navbar with that to give me a little more screen space. Awesome app and I used part of the $25 google bucks to pay for it so it worked out nice haha


----------



## s1ncere (Jun 28, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> Do you have to choose each app individually or can you do a global setting for all apps?


most apps just decide what version they will run. good example is reddit is fun, it chooses the tablet version and google reader, chooses phone mode. i wanted the opposite for each app, and to also control a bit of the dpi as well so the font size shows to my liking. the dpi is something more to play with and for your personal preferences. PA makes it super easy to choose an app, and what mode you want it to run in.

havent tried that gesture app, i will look into it.


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

for the n7 to go into landscape mode from home screens its in the launcher settings..i use nova so in settings i set to auto rotate..now on my paranoid android n7 rotates all around..


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> Yeah I read aokp can customize a little more, but I wasn't sure what more could be customized lol. Which AOKP rom are you running and are there any major bugs in it? I might flash it while work is slow.


Right now I'm on the 8/5 AOKP build running Trinity Kernel.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Currently running paranoid android with the stock kernel. Been thinking of flashing AOKP, I haven't ran it since like beta 25 on my gnex so its prob worth giving it a other shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

AOKP 8/8 nightly with motley kernel. fast, great battery life. I run AOKP on my phone (DROID bionic) so I wanted the same experience on my tablet. I liked CM9 when I tried it on my phone but found myself missing some of the customizations that AOKP had.

Sent from my AOKP Nexus 7


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried it, but I didn't see a remove navbar option, did I just look over it?


----------

